# The Playful Flirter (Eb clarinet demo)



## Guy Bacos (Oct 23, 2010)

This is a demo dedicated to the _Eb clarinet_ (soprano clarinet), for Eb clarinet and piano.

(The Eb clarinet used is from the VSL download section)

The Playful Flirter

Comments are appreciated.


----------



## michaelv (Oct 23, 2010)

Yet more astounding realism from Guy. The (g)uy who can make samples sound like the real thing. Not only that, it's proper music too. None of this whimpering: " do my sampleò0    ìÉ.0    ìÉ/0    ìÉ00    ìÉ10    ìÉ20    ìÉ30    ìÉ40    ìÉ50    ìÉ60    ìÉ70    ìÉ80    ìÉ90    ìÉ:0    ìÉ;0    ìÉ<0    ìÉ=0    ìÉ>0    ìÉ?0    ìÉ@0    ìÉA0    ìÉB0    ìÉC0    ìÉD0    ìÉE0    ìÉF0    ìÉG0    ìÉH0    ìÉI0    ìÉJ0    ìÉK0    ìÉL0    ìÉM0    ìÉN0    ìÉO0    ìÉP0    ìÉQ0    ìÉR0    ìÉS0    ìÉT0    ìÉU0    ìÉV0    ìÉW0    ìÉX0    ìÉY0    ìÉZ0    ìÉ[0    ìÉ\0    ìÉ]0    ìÉ^0    ìÉ_0    ìÉ`0    ìÉa0    ìÉb0    ìÉc0    ìÉd0    ìÉe0    ìÉf0    ìÉg0    ìÉh0    ìÉi0    ìÉj0    ìÉk0    ìÉl0    ìÉm0    ìÉn0¡   ìÉo0¡   ìÉp0¡   ìÉq0¡   ìÉr0¡   ìÉs0¡   ìÉt0¡   ìÉu0¡   ìÉv0¡   ìÉw0¡   ìÉx0¡   ìÉy0¡   ìÉz0¡   ìÉ{0¡   ìÉ|0¡   ìÉ}0¡


----------



## George Caplan (Oct 24, 2010)

thats great and the piano parts are real good.


----------



## jlb (Oct 24, 2010)

Sounds fantastic to me, very realistic

jlb


----------



## Allegra (Oct 24, 2010)

This is pure joy to listen to. Very good writing and excellently played. Wonderful. Mix sounds good ...listening through my headset direct.


----------



## dannthr (Oct 24, 2010)

Wonderful!

This is the best I've heard from you yet.

Very nice job, a delightful listen, refreshing to the ears, and very nice exposure for a solo download instrument demo.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Jib, Allegra and Dan!

Dan, I guess I must be improving.


----------



## JBacal (Oct 24, 2010)

Excellent, joyful piece with oodles of character!

Best,
Jay


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Jay!


----------



## Alex Temple (Oct 26, 2010)

Fantastic piece, Guy! I've always loved VSL's little Eb Clarinet. The compositional depth of your piano accompaniment (though it's more than that) always impresses me in these demos. As I listen to it I'm convinced that the players are having a great time with the piece, which is quite a feat with samples!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent and wonderful, Guy! 

You have to write for pictures, man! o=<


----------



## michaelv (Oct 26, 2010)

I concur with Alex and Germancomponist. It sounds like real players (which, of course, it is!), and the music is pictorial, in the best tradition of the so-called Impressionists. I'm personally a fan of music that has such an effect. Music for music's sake? Stravinsky was having a characteristically mischievous dig, when he said music has the power to express nothing but music itself. So, welcome to the vivid world of Guy Bacos! Keep the film rolling Guy....


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Alex, Gunther and Michael

It's interesting to hear other aspects which I wouldn't even have thought myself, such as the performer having the impression of enjoying himself, as mentioned by Alex.

Film music huh? I don't know. Would I do good film music?


----------



## sherief83 (Oct 29, 2010)

Your speed at coming up with these pieces are amazing man! yet another great piece from you. congrats!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you Sherief!

Not conscious of the speed I write, just doing it and having fun.


----------



## stevenson-again (Nov 3, 2010)

good lord this is good guy.

i don't know if you know but i was a pro clarinet player for a while and have played the Eb in anger a few times. i wish could have gotten it sounding as good as that. i AM astonished at the realism. it's actually the piano that doesn't sound real - or at least it's a bit tinny IMO.

i am just gobsmacked by the writing though. again i am minded of jean francaix. do you know his clarinet concerto? youtube it....and have a laugh at how nuts it is. it could easily have been your inspiration here.

i love your demos. i jump at whenever i see you posted something. such a treat.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Rohan! Always a special treat hearing this from you, especially since I got to know your impressive works and great skills!


----------

